# Do ya really want to help out???



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Please don't take this thread the wrong way, I am writing it in all sincerity...

If you are really passionate about helping your fellow hunters out, please take into consideration the full magnitude of your actions. For example, posting the location (town being more than specific enough) of where you hunted seems like a nice thing to do, leading otherwise clueless hunters to a garden full of fowl quarry. But in fact, all you may be doing is leading more hunters to an area than the quality of the hunt can handle. In essence, the purpose of the message (to help out) has been defeated.

Rather, if you are passionate about helping out, here are some things you can do.

1) First and foremost, leave roosts alone. There is countless water hunting opportunities to be had without shooting the pond that 500 geese and 1,500 ducks are coming off of, not to mention the much talked about field hunting.

2) Take a kid hunting, nothing will help out our sport more by keeping youngsters involved with hunting and hopefully preventing them from becoming whiny little liberal whackos that feel ducks can cry. It is about teaching respect for the resource, not about teaching absolute disengagement with it.

3) Take a stranger hunting. Make new friends while scouting. If you and another are seemingly eyeing the same birds, offer to pool your resources and get to know eachother. This strengthens the bond we have as sportsman and makes us a stronger group...plus you really can never have to many decoys out, right? :wink:

It may not always work. So sometimes you have to grin and bear it. Don't be the guy to say damn-it-anyways and set up on top or downwind of another guy. If you get beat to a field, and they aren't willing to compromise, you still got beat. And you should deal with it in a manner that means driving away with your dignity.

4) Help out landowners. Make yourself as an example to landowners of why they should not hesitate to grant access permission to respectful, ethical hunters. Ask even if it isn't posted. Don't hesitate to gift quarry, or other "special" gifts (I have brought fish with me big game scouting and shared with landowners whom I guarantee I would not have gotten permission from without that extra incentive).

Most people know how to scout. They know how to set up, and they know how to shoot birds. Part of what makes hunting fun and special is that it isn't supposed to be easy. It is supposed to take some work. And most of all, it is supposed to be fun no matter how many animals you take.

If you do the things listed above, I decree you have done your part. You are an examplary hunter. No need to list where you went hunting.

If you feel you can add to this list by all means, do so. There are so many things we can do to help eachother out as hunters without actually detrimentally impacting other's hunts.

ps- NO NR bashing in this thread. They as individuals are not the problem. I intentionally did not mention groups for this very reason.


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Great post smalls!!!!

I totally agree with you.

Layne


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

you kind of summed up what i posted before.great post though and i agree. I dont give even anything close to a spot out anymore it is just not worth it and i dont ask others. Out of staters or not way too many slob hunters in the last few years. My spots will stay a secret. I feel sorry for all the guys asking for north dakota help before a trip because some may be decent guys but it is not worth it anymore.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Scout! Scout! Scout!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well this year I took 1 of my friends out duck hunting for the first time and he loved it.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> 1) First and foremost, leave roosts alone. There is countless water hunting opportunities to be had without shooting the pond that 500 geese and 1,500 ducks are coming off of, not to mention the much talked about field hunting.


Please, please, please listen to this one.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

This topic should go under the MUST READ section...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

well stated. the only thing i think i could add to the take a kid or stranger hunting is to stress ethics. dont preach and make it sound like your going straight to hell if you do these things, just help them understand how it is wrong. for example, i have talked to people that think its ok to shoot a limit in the morning and a limit in the evening. or that if the ducks are flying really good to shoot untill they stop regardless of how many birds they already have. or people that shoot coots or snipes and not do anything with them. things like this make my skin crawl, make my stomach turn, and make me want to get angry. but they are already firm in what they belive because its what they have always done, and even though alot of us wouldnt think there are people out there like that, there are. and there arnt enough game wardens out there to keep this from happening. so what im saying is help stop the spread of people that have no regaurd for our very sensitive sport. the last thing we need is people out there breaking laws and makeing a mockery of waterfowling.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

well put. If a NR needs help or needs to tell a friend on this site where they were at PLEASE US THE PM OPTION AND EMAIL JUST THAT PERSON OR TWO.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

My previous post applies to Res and NR. Sorry for the misstatement.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Great post smalls :beer:


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

Getting new people into the sport is a great way to gain more support. There are too many ignorant people in the world that see hunting and ethical hunters the wrong way. In the last 3 seasons i have gotten 2 more friends hooked on waterfowling. These individuals didn't realy know what it was all about until they actualy did it. They said it was a great new learning experience for them and now see it in a different way.


----------

